
German automakers who once laughed off Elon Musk are now starting to worry - nickgrosvenor
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-0419-tesla-germany-20160419-story.html
======
eulji
This is typical Europeans. I as a european hear this from my fellow countrymen
all the time. Uneducated fat americans, no style, no quality, they know
nothing, europe is 100times better.

Yet most of the major/minor innovations comes from the US these days, then
it's Asian, Israel and the last is Europe.

You can counter argue that there's a big brain drain but whose fault it is ?

Europeans are just cocky too busy posturing.

~~~
Gys
I am European as well and also think innovation is not something happening a
lot here (fragmented region, risk averse culture, many rules, many languages,
focus on government grants as a solution for everything).

However, this article could be just as well be on traditional car makers
anywhere else in the world ? Seems to me that Ford, Toyota, etc are in exactly
the same spot as these German car makers ?

